#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-05
<avinsol> Bona tarda, hi ha algú que em doni un cop de mà??
#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-10
<jordisayol> alexm: al grup sudoers de linkedin hi pot pertànyer algú que no és administrador de sistemes?
<alexm> tu mateix, el grup del linkedin només és pels contactes dels sudoers
<alexm> hi he desactivat les discussions perquè per això ja tenim la llista del groupspaces
<alexm> si vols estar al corrent del que fem, el millor és apuntar-se al groupspaces
<alexm> en qualsevol cas, les activitats del grup se centren en les presentacions que fem a les reunions, de moment
<jordisayol> alexm: d'acord, gràcies
<alexm> jordisayol: per si no ho tens a mà... http://groupspaces.com/sudoers-barcelona
<jordisayol> alexm: sí, sí que ho tenia, merci ;-)
#ubuntu-cat 2012-09-05
<jordisayol> bon dia
<jordisayol> com ho he de fer per a formatar un disc dur PATA (que conté un sistema operatiu Ubuntu 10.10) des d'un sistema ubuntu 12.04 arrancat des d'un altra disc dur?
<jordisayol> es que em diu que el disc a formatar està muntat i en us, i per tant no puc fer-hi cap operació de manteniment
<jordisayol> en canvi, el gparted em diu que puc actuar sobre el disc que en realitat té el sistema operatiu actualment en funcionament!!! no entenc res... :-/
<Eloiv> Pot ser que hagis muntat el disc 10.10 per veure els fitxers que hi havien?
<jordisayol> nop, jo no he fet res
<jordisayol> el que no entenc és que tinc funcionant el 12.04, però em diu que el disc que el conté està desmuntat!!!
<Eloiv> que raro
<jordisayol> en canvi el que suposadament no ha arrencat el mostra com si estigués en us i no desmuntable... una mica surrealista :-/
<jordisayol> si algú hi pot posar una mica de llum, ho agrairé molt
<jordisayol> bones de nou
<jordisayol> tinc un problema amb ubuntu 12.04 (prou greu crec)
<jordisayol> el problema és que el mateix ubuntu es fa un embolic amb dos discs durs, un de SATA (450gb.) a on hi ha el sistema operatiu, i un de PATA (250gb.).
<jordisayol> el monitor del sistema em mostra com a muntada la partició /dev/sdb2, però el gparted em diu que és el /dev/sda2 !!! però el mostra com a no muntat!!! i mostra com a muntat el PATA /dev/sdb2
<jordisayol> TERROR!!!
<jordisayol> hi ha alguna manera de dir-li a linux l'ordre dels discs depenen del tipus de port? dit d'una altra manera. es pot fer que "agafi primer" els discs SATA en comptes del PATA?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-09-06
<omg> hello
<omg> i am a newer
<omg> i need to know if I will have problemes If I use ubuntu for compilated Intel® Fortran Compiler
<omg> I want to use wrf model meteorological forecast
<omg> but some people told me that is better to use red hat
<omg> anybody can help me about it?
<dpm> omg, I think you'll find there is no difference between Ubuntu or Red Hat when you're running programs (other than you have to pay for Red Hat)
<omg> perdo es pot parlar en català oi?
<dpm> clar
<omg> tu coneixes Intel® Fortran Compiler?
<omg> saps si dona problemes al compilar-lo amb ubuntu?
<dpm> perquè vols compilar un compilador? No hi ha un paquet per instal·lar-lo?
<omg> és que per fer correr el WRF, que és un programa de meteorologia necessito tenir instal·lat aquest compilador vull dir
<dpm> l'Ubuntu ja ve amb un compilador del Fortran de sèrie, si no m'equivoco, i a no ser que el compilador d'Intel o el teu programa utilitzi extensions no estàndard, segurament pots fer servir el de l'Ubuntu directament
<omg> per fer correr el WRF vull dir per fer-lo anar
<omg> ok
<omg> crec que necessito instal·lar extensions
<dpm> el compilador et servirà per compilar el programa, per fer-lo anar no crec que el necessitis
<omg> que amb el que ve per defecta no es suficient
<dpm> no conec aquest wrf, tens un enllaç per veure què és exactament?
<omg> bé en tot cas si tingués algun problema, podria demanar ajut aki? o a on?
<omg> si, un moment
<dpm> pots demanar ajuda aquí, a #ubuntu, #ubuntu-devel, a askubuntu.com...
<dpm> sempre pensant que la gent que respon són voluntaris i pot ser que no et responguin immediatament
<dpm> (o que no ho facin, si no saben la resposta)
<omg> necessito aquest compiladors Fortran 90 or 95 and C compiler
<omg> http://www.mmm.ucar.edu/wrf/OnLineTutorial/Introduction/index.html
<omg> per compilar aquest programa WRF diria que necessito aquest compiladors oi?
<omg> però llavors hauré d'instal·lar-los i se que a vegades donen problemes
<omg> volia saber si amb ubuntu no tindré cap problema que no pugui tenir amb altres linux, perque jo en principi volia fer servir ubuntu
<omg> abans de instalar-me ubuntu amb un pc nou, vull saber si començo amb bon peru ;-)
<omg> peu
<tty1_> Hola!
<omg> hola
<dpm> omg, en general, si un programa funciona amb un sistema operatiu basat en Linux, funcionarà també amb un altre
<tty1_> Tinc un probema amb Ubuntu 12.04.1, no sé si algu em podria donar un cop de ma
<dpm> omg, mirant-me la pàgina, no veig enlloc des d'on et puguis baixar el codi per compilar del programa
<tty1_> Després de fer una actualització m'arranca a modo terminal, sense la grafica.
<omg> no el codi per compilar l'has de baixar de intel
<omg> http://software.intel.com/en-us/intel-compilers/
<tty1_> Hola? =)
<tty1_> Hi ha algú disponible?
<tty1_> =S
<omg> jo ja acabo, merci dpm
<omg> si tinc algun problema al instal·lar el compilador ja buscaré ajut aquí o a on m'has comentat
<omg> fins aviat!
<tty1_> adéu omg! =)
<dpm> omg, són dues coses diferents: una cosa és el compilador, que et caldrà per compilar el programa, i l'altra és el codi font del programa
<dpm> em refereixo a des d'on et pots baixar el codi font del programa
<dpm> amb el compilador sol no pots fer res
<omg> ok
<omg> perdona
<omg> pensava que no hi eres
<dpm> no cal demanar perdó :)
<omg> llavosr perquè m'aclareixi
<omg>  Fortran 90 or 95 and C compiler és el codi font del programa o el compilador?
<omg> vui dir que de http://software.intel.com/en-us/intel-compilers/ haig de baixar el codi font?
<omg> buff, potser no se si ho sabre fer, ho veig molt complicat
<dpm> "Fortran 90 or 95 and C compiler" és el compilador. El necessites per compilar el programa, però gairebé que et diria que no et cal i que pots utilitzar el compilador que ve instal·lat de sèrie amb l'Ubuntu
<dpm> "WRF" és el programa
<omg> ok
<omg> el codi font és el que em baixaré del programa a  http://www.mmm.ucar.edu/wrf/OnLineTutorial/Introduction/index.html
<dpm> En general, aquest tipus de programes en què el desenvolupador no s'ha molestat a crear un paquet per instal·lar-lo fàcilment dónen mala fama a Ubuntu i a altres sistemes operatius basats en Linux :(
<dpm> El desenvolupador simplement posa les coses difícils als qui volen instal·lar el programa
<dpm> Com a norma, jo no instal·lo mai res que hagi de compilar
<tty1_> Bueno jo no se si es que vaig fent de mosca o realment no em veieu xDDD
<omg> aquest programa necessita els compiladors Fortran 90 or 95 and C compiler
<omg> ara acabo
<omg> i no hi són a ubuntu
<omg> ni a cap linux
<dpm> tty1_, em sap greu, però no et podem ajudar. Generalment, si ningú contesta és pq no sap la resposta
<tty1_> 0k! merci =)
<tsdgeos> omg: gcc i gfortran son compiladors de C i fortran respectivament
<omg> aquest són lliures
<dpm> omg, tant l'Ubuntu com qualsevol sistema operatiu basat en Linux porten aquests compiladors de sèrie
<omg> hi són per defecta a ubuntu?
<dpm> sí
<omg> per tan em  Fortran 90 or 95 and C =  gcc i gfortran
<omg> crec que no?
<tsdgeos> eh?
<omg> vull dir que f90 o f95 crec que no són exactament els mateixos compiladors que gcc i gfortan
<dpm> omg, què t'ho fa creure?
<omg> vols dir que si compilo amb f90 amb l'ubuntu acabat d'instal·lar, ho farà?
<omg> per dir alguna cosa
<dpm> omg, si em passes l'enllaç al codi font del programa, t'ho puc provar en un moment. Des de http://www.mmm.ucar.edu/wrf/OnLineTutorial/Introduction/index.html no veig cap lloc per baixar-lo
<omg> voy
<omg> http://www.cmc.org.ve/mediawiki/index.php?title=%E2%97%A6_WRF
<omg> pero tampoc es cosa d'un moment
<omg> de fet el lloc oficial seria aquest http://www.mmm.ucar.edu/wrf/users/download/get_source.html, però has de donar-te d'alta
<dpm> omg, ho he provat i de fet funciona amb gfortran i gcc (els compiladors de sèrie de l'Ubuntu per a Fortran i C), però en iniciar la compilació peta per una altra banda. En resum, a no ser que tinguis una altra alternativa o tinguis ganes d'arreglar l'instal·lador del programa, jo ho deixaria estar
<omg> ok, merci
<omg> a veure que podem fer, ja miraré
<omg> gràcies dpm, fins aviat
<dpm> cap problema
<alexm> dpm: per si torna en omg... a la upc tenim instal·lats els compiladors d'intel en ubuntu i funcionen bé
<alexm> si li cal més info que em busqui en un altre moment
<alexm> ara marxo
<dpm> ok!
#ubuntu-cat 2012-09-08
<rafael_carreras> som a la Ubuntu Global Jam a Caldes de Montbui
#ubuntu-cat 2013-09-05
<reginsman> hola
<reginsman> se suposa que aquí hem podeu ajudar??
<reginsman> volia afegir un idioma a la interfície del openoffice.... funcionant sobre ubuntu 13.04
<reginsman> no se ni quin paquet descarregar ni com instal·lar-lo un cop baixat
#ubuntu-cat 2014-09-01
<josepgallart> bona nit companys!!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de parlar de la Ubuntu Global Jam
<rafael_carreras> d'entrada d'on la farem
<wagafo> Ha tornat la Martina?
<rafael_carreras> vaig enviar un correu al TEB per veure si hi havia algú a l'agost
<rafael_carreras> sí, la Martina tornava avui
<rafael_carreras> però calculo que deu tenir moltes coses a la taula
<rafael_carreras> m'esperaré fins dimecres per tornar a insistir
<rafael_carreras> la Martina m'ha respost que no hi ha d'haver problema per la festa
<rafael_carreras> però no li he dit res directament a ella de la UGJ
<wagafo> Potser podríem pensar alguna alternativa per si falla el TEB
<rafael_carreras> espero que des del TEB em diguin alguna cosa i, sinó, la contactaré a ella de nou
<rafael_carreras> bé, parlem de què farem a la ugj?
<wagafo> Potser el de sempre, no? Traduccions i potser jo faci una mica de gestió d'errors
<rafael_carreras> jo hi estic d'acord
<wagafo> A vegades l'Àlex té propostes diferents, però avui no volta per aquí
<rafael_carreras> va dir que vindria, esperem-lo una miqueta :-)
<rafael_carreras> que sembla que avui no tenim ganes de parlar :)
<wagafo> Si algú ve que no s'animi ni a traduccions sempre es pot fer alguna instal·lació i provar la nova versió
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> també m'agrada la idea
<alexm> perdoneu, se m'ha fet tard
<wagafo> Hola alexm
<rafael_carreras> hola alexm, parlem de què farem a la ugj
<wagafo> Resum: encara no tenim confirmat el lloc de la UGJ i estem parlant sobre què fer a la UGJ
<alexm> heu fet l'enquesta sobre el futur de l'escriptori a ubuntu?
<rafael_carreras> jo sí
<alexm> és un tema que em preocupa, potser en podríem parlar a la UGJ
<alexm> com un escalfament per fer-ne debat a la propera festa
<wagafo> Jo també he fet l'enquesta
<josepgallart> i jo
<wagafo> Tinc també la versió de prova instal·lada però de moment no han desenvolupat res
<alexm> a banda d'això, jo puc seguir millorant el projecte dels miralls ubuntaires
<rafael_carreras> alexm, també em sembla bé
<wagafo> I tinc dubtes que arribin a tenir una versió instal·lable per a la pròxima LTS
<alexm> o potser voleu que fem alguna cosa sobre el freevial
<wagafo> Què és el freevial?
<alexm> o sobre la web d'ubuntu.cat
<alexm> trivial lliure i en català
<rafael_carreras> potser podríem fer una graella i anar encabint els temes
<rafael_carreras> i tractar-los tots encara que sigui poca estona cadascun
<alexm> en realitat podem fer una llista de temes i decidim el dia de la UGJ segons el que interessi més a la gent
<alexm> em podeu recordar quin dia és la UGJ?
<rafael_carreras> el 13
<alexm> d'acord, ara ho apunto
<rafael_carreras> encara no he avisat a la llista, ara que hi penso
<alexm> ja ho tinc apuntat al calendari
<alexm> si el TEB no pot ser podem anar al meu departament
<wagafo> sense tenir el lloc confirmat no sé si s'ha de fer, rafael_carreras
<alexm> o a qualsevol altre lloc, només us ho comento per tenir-ho a la reserva
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: ja, m'esperaré una mica
<rafael_carreras> estic actualitzant el wiki amb les idees que han sortit avui
<rafael_carreras> ja estic
<rafael_carreras> hi ha alguna cosa més a parlar?
<wagafo> No per la meva part
<alexm> jo tinc un tema
<rafael_carreras> endavant, alexm
<alexm> fa temps que penso que la pàgina de Reunions és un monstre que no para de créixer
<alexm> d'una banda està bé perquè permet trobar fàcilment les coses i de l'altra és difícil de buscar-hi res
<alexm> a la web dels locos es poden posar reunions però no conec l'api i no sé si es pot importar fàcilment el que ja tenim al wiki amb un programet
<alexm> seria un experiment interessant
<alexm> només ens serviria a nosaltres però  així tindríem a la web dels locos totes les reunions que hem fet mai
<rafael_carreras> es podria mirar
<rafael_carreras> però em sembla que allò és molt rígid
<wagafo> Ho vaig mirar per sobre fa un parell de mesos però no vaig veure si es podria fer o no
<alexm> l'alternativa crec que ja te l'havia comentat fa temps: trencar el wiki de reunions en trossets i utilitzar el plugin de calendari per pintar les reunions
<alexm> bé, és una idea més, no trobo que sigui més important que les altres
<alexm> potser això atraurà algun pythonista
<rafael_carreras> doncs l'apuntaré per la ugj :-)
<alexm> les api del launchpad i dels locos són amb python
<alexm> per part meva, paro de pensar o encara se m'acudirà alguna cosa més :-P
<rafael_carreras> ben fet
<wagafo> Vinga, ens veiem a la UGJ sigui on sigui
<alexm> d'acord
<josepgallart> volia recordar...http://www.konfraria.org/dlp2014/
<wagafo> Sí, aquest any no podré ser-hi
<rafael_carreras> jo hi aniré per veure-ho una mica, com cada any
<rafael_carreras> però no em quedaré a sopar ni res
<josepgallart> jo fare una xerrada adreçada a usuaris de ubuntu i una sobre la migracio a libreoffice del ajuntament de Caldes de Montbui
<rafael_carreras> sí, ho tenim apuntat al wiki de les activitats
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats
<alexm> jo no hi he anat mai, ja veurem si tinc temps
<rafael_carreras> doncs val la pena de veure-ho, està més bé que el que fem a Barcelona
<rafael_carreras> a veure si n'aprenem
<wagafo> va molta gent del mateix poble
<josepgallart> ja pasareu informacio de les activitats de barcelona que les pugui donar al me programe de radio caldes
<rafael_carreras> i l'organitzen entre 10 o 12
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, josepgallart
<alexm> rafael_carreras: ja tens raó ja
<wagafo> Bona nit, ens veiem
<alexm> wagafo: no oblidis fer sudo apt-get install freevial ;-)
<wagafo> Sí alexm, ho provaré
<wagafo> Bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #######################################################
<josepgallart> bona nit
<alexm> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2015-08-31
<rul_> nickname UP
<rul_> NICKNAME UP
#ubuntu-cat 2015-09-01
<metallic> Hola a tots, tinc una pregunta sobre la traducció d'una paraula
<metallic> no l'he trobat al TERMCAT
<metallic> «fingerprint» en el context d'arxius, res a veure amb dits
<metallic> Vull saber si hi ha alguna o algunes traduccions habituals per a aquesta paraula i així intentar ésser coeherent
<aniolgarcia> Mmm... Jo no sóc especialista en traduccions, no sé pas si et podré ajudar... Així de cop se m'acudeix "empremta digital"
<metallic> aniolgarcia: gràcies per contestar
<aniolgarcia> ("digital" no de "dit", es clar) Vaig a buscar a veure si trobo alguna cosa al respecte
<metallic> havia pensat en aquesta traducció, però no m'agrada massa
<aniolgarcia> No, a mi tampoc, la veritat...
<metallic> aniolgarcia: de fet fingerprint és bàsicament un identificador d'un fitxer, per a poder identificar unívocament fitxers
<metallic> penso en «identificador» però tampoc m'agrada
<metallic> fixat que no apareix al recull terminològic del TERMCAT :(
<metallic> no en aquest sentit
<aniolgarcia> he mirat a https://www.softcatala.org/recursos/memories.html (un recurs útil per traducció) i en bastants projectes ja traduïts han utilitzat "empremta digital" o, senzillament "empremta"
<metallic> ... I clarament són utilitzades en el context de la computació
<aniolgarcia> Sí, oitant
<metallic> Bé, no havia consultat les memòries :( suposo que no apareix al TERMCAT perque no ha  sigut normalitzat encara
<metallic> doncs faré servir emprenta digital. Moltes gràcies :)
<metallic> empremta*
<aniolgarcia> De res, home!
<metallic> *petons*
<metallic> Per cert, sóc traduïnt el client d'F-droid, per si us interessa :) https://f-droid.org un dipòsit d'aplicacions lliures per a Android
<aniolgarcia> Ep, no el coneixia, aquest! Gràcies per passar-lo, sembla bastant interessant :)
#ubuntu-cat 2015-09-02
<josepgallart> bona nit!
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rgiurgiu> Hola
<wagafo> Hola, bona nit!
<josepgallart> hola, bona nit a tots
<rgiurgiu> a la dreta surt la gent conectada, no?
<AniolMarti> Bones!
<josepgallart> si
<rgiurgiu> A ok
<wagafo> Sí, tot i que no necessàriament estan en línia
<wagafo> Hi ha gent que deixa l'ordinador obert i sempre té connexió amb l'irc
<rgiurgiu> Ja es sap el lloc, de la propera festa?
<wagafo> És un punts d'avui, hi ha una proposta de fer-la a Olot coincidint amb unes jornades que fan cada any ("volcànica")
<josepgallart> http://www.volcanica.cat/
<AniolMarti> Es fa del 26-29 de Novembre
<AniolMarti> Si no vaig errat
<wagafo> Crec que sí, a nosaltres ens deixarien un lloc el dissabte per fer la festa
<aniolgarcia> Sí, a mi també em sona que era per a aquestes dates
<AniolMarti> Suposo que estem esperant algú, no?
<aniolgarcia> ens falta en RafaelCarreras
<josepgallart> si al presi ;)
<AniolMarti> Ok, ja deia jo...
<wagafo> Esperem un parell de minuts, i si de cas comencem, si li passa com a mi que més d'un cop em despisto i tot i tenir-lo present, no em connecto
<josepgallart> ja podem començar e parlat amb el rafael per telefon i demana disculpes pero es a Cordova i no pot posarsi
<wagafo> Vinga, el primer punt l'havia plantejat jo, és sobre la web ubuntu.cat
<wagafo> Bàsicament havia quedat sense manteniment perquè els que ho portaven (papapep fonalment) fa temps que ja no participa de l'equip
<wagafo> Després d'alguns esforços he aconseguit les claus per poder fer-li manteniment, he actualitzat tot i li he posat un tema d'aquests responsius perquè es vegi bé a mòbils i tauletes
<AniolMarti> I ara com està? (perdoneu tantes preguntes, sóc nou :P)
<josepgallart> http://www.ubuntu.cat/
<wagafo> Encara hi ha feina per fer, no m'he pogut dedicar més des de fa uns mesos, s'haurien de recuperar algunes altres funcionalitats que encara no he tingut temps de treballar
<rgiurgiu> Ara esta bastant bé, m'agrada molt el tema
<wagafo> Doncs si algú té coneixement del Drupal, que és el gestor de continguts que es fa servir, podria ajudar en el manteniment o altres coses, ja ho sabeu
<AniolMarti> Jo l'he remenat una mica (no massa), però en puc aprendre ràpid
<wagafo> Doncs si vols donar una mà potser el millor és esperar-se a la pròxima "Jam" (reunió de treball) i podem mirar de repassar algunes tasques
<AniolMarti> Perfecte
<josepgallart> Molt be AniolMarti !!
<AniolMarti> Mentrestant m'instal·laré un Drupal al meu servidor i aniré practicant
<rgiurgiu> Jo treballo amb wordpress, el Drupal no el domino massa, sino estarie encantat d'ajudar
<aniolgarcia> Si cal més gent, jo també m'el puc mirar una mica, el drupal
<wagafo> D'acord, si vols per privat quan estiguis una mica més al tanto AniolMarti em contactes i et deixo accés a alguna part perquè vagis mirant com està muntat
<AniolMarti> On et puc contactar?
<wagafo> Potser com dic el millor és que veniu a una Jam i podem fer les tasques junts, i després ja podeu ajudar remotament
<wagafo> Tens la meva adreça a la llista de correus, estàs subscrit?
<AniolMarti> Sí
<AniolMarti> Des de fa dos dies
<wagafo> Doncs si mires els arxius trobaràs missatges meus
<AniolMarti> D'acord, després ho busco.
<wagafo> L'arxiu és a: http://llistes.cpl.upc.edu/pipermail/ubuntucat-info/
<wagafo> Estàs subscrit a la llista de l'equip?
<AniolMarti> Sí, a dues. Me les vas passar aniolgarcia
<aniolgarcia> ;)
<wagafo> D'acord, ja està el primer punt
<AniolMarti> Ok
<wagafo> El segon punt és sobre la festa a Olot, però d'això tenia la informació el Rafael
<wagafo> De totes maneres podríem discutir si és una bona opció, es tractaria de fer la festa en mig d'unes activitats més generals sobre programari lliure
<josepgallart> la unica informacio que te es el oferiment per fer la festa el disabte
<wagafo> Crec que disposem d'un lloc específic per a la festa que compleix el que volem normalment, sala per xerrades i sala per instal·lacions
<wagafo> A més s'han ofert a fer difusió a instituts de la zona perquè vingui la gent
<wagafo> Em sembla que vaig veure el missatge on s'oferien a fer la festa
<josepgallart> si es aixi, ames de que no tenim alternatives
<wagafo> Jo diria que deixèssim el tema en mans del Rafael, i que ho podem d'acabar de discutir a la llista si fa falta
<wagafo> A part de que no hi ha alternatives (hi ha uns a Andorra que ho volen fer però encara no s'animen), és una bona proposta en el meu parer
<josepgallart> si jo voto per anar a Olot!!
<AniolMarti> Jo penso que pot ser un bon lloc, endavant amb el meu vot!
<wagafo> +1
<aniolgarcia> Jo crec que pot ser bona opció, d'aquesta manera a més de venir la gent que vindria normalment, pot venir gent de les altres activitats
<AniolMarti> Sí, fa poc vaig anar al SAX de guifi.net a la Garrotxa i coincidia amb altres activitats, l'augment de gent va ser considerable.
<wagafo> Doncs tanquem també aquest segon punt, aprovat Olot subjecte a què es compleixin les condicions mínimes que pot verificar el Rafael
<AniolMarti> D'acord
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte!
<josepgallart> molt be
<wagafo> Vinga, algun altre tema?
<AniolMarti> Bé, a mi m'agradaria entrar a l'equip. No sé si ho he de comentar per aquí o com va...
<wagafo> L'equip és obert, així que no hi ha problema. Comenta-ho a la llista així et tenim eno compte
<AniolMarti> D'acord, ara enviaré un email doncs. Merci!
<josepgallart> perfecta molt ben vingut!!
<AniolMarti> Gràcies :)
<aniolgarcia> Cal fer una valoració de l'Ubuntu global Jam?
<aniolgarcia> o no és necessari?
<wagafo> No estava a l'ordre del dia, però si vols ho podem repassar ràpid. Jo vaig fer força feina
<aniolgarcia> Jo no en vaig fer tanta com wagafo, però vaig estar traduïnt alguna cosa
<josepgallart> jo vaig esta provant la 15.10 de LUBUNTU
<wagafo> Doncs va servir perquè l'aniogarcia veiès com es fan les traduccions
<wagafo> Bé, erem tres només, però va funcionar la qüestio de treball remota i vam fer feina
<wagafo> Per tant jo diria valoració positiva
<aniolgarcia> Sí, jo també ho crec
<wagafo> Doncs vinga, tanquem la reunió, fins la propera i bona nit a tothom
<AniolMarti> Molt bé. Bona nit!
<josepgallart> Bona nit !!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit a tothom!
#ubuntu-cat 2015-09-03
<metallic> aniolgarcia: la traducció de l'Fdroid al català és gaire gairebé enllestida :)
<metallic> com estàs?
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte! Me n'alegro!
<aniolgarcia> Ahir  el vaig descarregar i l'he estat remenant una mica i, pel que he vist va bastant bé
<metallic> sí!
<metallic> però el sistema de traducció no és massa bo
<metallic> hi ha alguns problemes, a veure si el migren a un altre servei.
<metallic> Altra cosa és que gairebé TOT és en Anglés :-/
<metallic> cerques "barcelona" o "català" o "spanish" i no apareix gairebé res :(
<aniolgarcia> Sí, és cert, però és bastant normal. Molts desenvolupadors prefereixen fer coses en anglés, per que més gent la pugui utilitzar... Estaria bé que hi hagués mes contingut en català...
<aniolgarcia> Bé, jo vaig a sopar!
#ubuntu-cat 2016-09-07
<josepgallart> hola bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<josepgallart> bona nit giorgio
<giorgiograppa> hola, josepgallart
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> bona nit, wagafo !
<josepgallart> bona nit wagafo!
<wagafo> Bona nit, Aniols!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> Hola, bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> Sembla que som molts avui :-)
<giorgiograppa> Bon vespre, rafael_carreras
<josepgallart> bona nit rafael
<AniolMarti> Hola, bona nit!
<wagafo> rafael_carreras, bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit Aniol
<rafael_carreras> El primer punt és la valoració de la jornada de treball ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> què us va semblar?
<rafael_carreras> es van complir els objectius, trobo
<AniolMarti> Penso que va resultar força productiva
<rafael_carreras> tot i que érem poquets
<rafael_carreras> però vam dinar bé :)
<aniolgarcia> Jo crec que va anar molt bé, es va fer força feina
<wagafo> Home, tenir el mirall funcionant és molt bo
<AniolMarti> wagafo
<AniolMarti> Referent al mirall, fa 1 minut que he actualitzat el git amb forces canvis
<AniolMarti> Pels que no estiguin al cas del git: https://github.com/hani9/mirall-repositoris
<wagafo> Vaig comentar-li a l'alexm sobre el fork i li va sembla bé
<AniolMarti> Perfecte
<AniolMarti> Si un cop acabada la reunió tens una estona m'agradaria comentar-te un parell de coses
<wagafo> D'acord
<wagafo> Un dels punts de la web ja el vaig acabar, allò de què es mostrin els ultims apunts del fòrum
<wagafo> Per cert, ja no puc accedir al servidor de softcatalà, semba que van canviar les claus. Avui li he comentat al Vicent i m'ha dit que s'ho miraria
<rafael_carreras> vaja
<AniolMarti> Ostres
<AniolMarti> És possible sol·licitar una clau més?
<wagafo> Ara estem aïllats tant del servidor de caliu com de softcatalà
<wagafo> Fins ara treballava amb les claus privades de l'usuari del Vicent, no massa convenient
<wagafo> Perquè sols hi ha accès per clau privada
<rafael_carreras> jo conec el toni hermoso, li faig un correu per veure quines passes hem de seguir?
<wagafo> Espera't perquè ja li he comentat al VIcent, i m'ha dit que s'ho miraria
<rafael_carreras> d'acord
<rafael_carreras> és que la situació és una mica ridícula :-)
<wagafo> Sí, haurem de mllorar l'accés almenys al servidor on tenim la web
<AniolMarti> Sí, és una mica problemàtic
<AniolMarti> Ens podrien fer un usuari chrootat
<AniolMarti> I no podríem tocar res més
<wagafo> És que tenen totalment anul·lat l'accés amb contrasenya, AniolMarti
<AniolMarti_> Disculpeu, internet no em va gaire bé
<wagafo> Ara estàs duplicat, AniolMarti_
<AniolMarti_> Vaja xD
<wagafo> Però tens un sols vot, eh?
<AniolMarti_> Sí sí :P
<rafael_carreras> bé, el segon punt era veure com ho fem per migrar el wiki al servidor de sc
<rafael_carreras> però de moment no pinta bé
<AniolMarti_> De moment no podem
<wagafo> Heu esbrinat alguna cosa més?
<rafael_carreras> per qui no ho sàpiga, el wiki d'ubuntu no permet editar ningú que no sigui loco contact
<AniolMarti_> No he tingut temps de mirar res més sobre el wiki
<AniolMarti_> He estat amb el servidor
<rafael_carreras> i això fa que no sigui un wiki, clar
<josepgallart> i aixo rafael carreras ja sempre sera aixi?
<wagafo> Des del punt de vista de muntar-ho a la web, com vam aclarir a la festa, no hi ha cap problema
<josepgallart> per que tinc el wiki personal que voldria editar
<AniolMarti_> Així estem tots josepgallart
<wagafo> El Drupal té mòduls per muntar una wiki sense problemes
<rafael_carreras> al wiki d'ubuntu es poden baixar les dades en cru (pàgina per pàgina) i això permetria una migració, em penso
<AniolMarti_> La idea és muntar el wiki a ubuntu.cat i fer allí les pàgines personals
<rafael_carreras> però perdríem els enllaços
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti_: això mateix
<rafael_carreras> i la pàgina de reunions
<AniolMarti_> Ja posats, es podria migrar tot el que hi ha dins a CatalanTeam poc a pòc
<AniolMarti_> poc*
<wagafo> Tot el que es pugui fer automàtic ho fem, i després seguim manual, si s'han de recrear enllaços, si tenim un llenguatge tipus wikimedia, no és tanta feina
<rafael_carreras> ja ho anirem mirant, però hi ha molta cosa antiga que no crec que calgui treslladar
<wagafo> Sí, hi ha força coses desactualitzades
<AniolMarti_> Es pot aprofitar per actualitzar el que sigui necessari o ni passar-ho si ho considerem obsolet
<wagafo> Potser primer també s'hauria d'aclarir si canviaran algun dia la política del wiki. El Costales encara hi és al community council?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: no, ja no hi és
<wagafo> Perquè seria una mala jugada muntar-ho tot i que tornessin a donar accés
<rafael_carreras> les últimes comunicacions són que s'ho miraran, però no pinta bé
<wagafo> Deuen teniir molts problemes de spam i poca gent per controlar-ho
<rafael_carreras> però els puc preguntar si ja tenen algú treballant en això
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: és això mateix
<AniolMarti_> Una mica ganduls, podrien permetre que el loco contact donés accés a usuaris
<AniolMarti_> I així no pot editar tothom, però sí més gent
<rafael_carreras> sím amb això estaria solucionat per nosaltres
<rafael_carreras> doncs em queixaré i els diré que plantegem marxar del wiki
<AniolMarti_> Últimament sembla que Canonical s'oblidi de la comunitat... Una llàstima.
<rafael_carreras> una cosa: el Drupal deu permetre fer pàgines que no apareguin al blog, oi?
<AniolMarti_> Crec que sí
<wagafo> Sí, clar, es pot configurar on han d'aparèixer les pàgines
<rafael_carreras> ho dic per fer així les pàgines personals, però clar, només hi ha un accés, és igual
<AniolMarti_> Es pot configurar amb mòduls això
<rafael_carreras> ens cal un wiki per fer-ho bé
<AniolMarti_> Ara ho estava buscant i n'hi ha forces
<wagafo> No, al Drupal podem crear usuaris i donar accés a qui volem, al que no tenim accés és al servidor per fer manteniment, instal·lar nous mòduls, etc
<rafael_carreras> ah, llavors podríem crear les pàgines personals sense fer un wiki, oi?
<AniolMarti_> Personalment segueixo pensant que seria millor una plataforma separada pel wiki...
<wagafo> Sí, cap problema rafael_carrereas
<rafael_carreras> home, a mi m'agrada més també
<wagafo> Jo penso que crear una plataforma separada duplica la necessitat de manteniment, de problemes de seguretat, etc
<wagafo> I al Drupal no hi problema en crear seccions que semblin una mediawiki, i un filtre de text amb el llenguatge de mediawki
<wagafo> Les migracions, si hem de canviar de servidor, també són més complicades que si està integrat en una sola base de dades i sistema de fitxers
<AniolMarti_> Si no recordo malament actualment som 3 mantenint la web, no crec que afegir una plataforma sigui molta més feina. Vaja, jo havia mantingut 3 plataformes algun cop sense massa problemes...
<AniolMarti_> Però bé, com vulgueu, tot és parlar-ho i veure que és millor :)
<AniolMarti_> què*
<wagafo> A més tindríem dos conjunts d'usuaris diferents, podríem integrar la gestió d'usuaris, però no sé si realment val la pena
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: podries instal·lar el mòdul que dius i provar alguna pàgina?
<AniolMarti_> Jo faré problemes al mirall que tinc en local
<AniolMarti_> A veure si trobem una cosa que s'ajusti
<wagafo> rafael_carreras, s'hauria d'anar fent a poc a poc, no és una cosa que es pugu fer sol per provar perquè hi ha força feina. Si realment volem muntar la nostra wiki ho podem començar a fer, però per provar no, perquè hi ha una certa feina.
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: el que dic és provar de fer una pàgina (com la de reunions) per veure si ens va bé
<wagafo> Jo primer asseguraria que la wiki de canonical no té solució
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: hi estic d'acord
<AniolMarti_> +1. Fer una wiki integrada amb la web portarà feina...
<wagafo> Una pàgina es pot fer sense problemes, però donar-li l'aparença que té ara la pàgna de reunions s'haurà de treballar una mica.
<AniolMarti_> A part, hi ha el tema permisos
<AniolMarti_> s'ha de vigilar per no embolicar-ho fort
<wagafo> Això al Drupal no és un problema, AniolMarti_, és un dels punts forts d'aquest gestor de continguts
<AniolMarti_> Estic més familiaritzat amb WP que amb Drupal. I amb WP vaig tenir forces maldecaps...
<rafael_carreras> m'apunto la consulta pel wiki d'ubuntu
<wagafo> Justament per projectes amb molts usuaris i rols, s'aconsella Drupal
<AniolMarti_> Així funciona la web de guifi.net
<AniolMarti_> I funciona força bé
<wagafo> Doncs acordem: 1) fer una altra consulta per veure com està el tema de la wiki actual, 2) en cas que no hi hagi canvis, començar a muntar una wiki pròpia, 3) veure si volem fer-lo al Drupal o muntar una altra plataforma a part
<AniolMarti_> Sí, perfecte
<rafael_carreras> pot provar algú a apuntar-se al grup ubuntu-wiki-editors del Launchpad i veure si pot editar el wiki?
<AniolMarti_> Vaig
<rafael_carreras> és una solució que donen
<AniolMarti_> Sol·licitat
<AniolMarti_> Han d'aprovar-la
<rafael_carreras> vaja, a veure si no trigen gaire i ho pots provar
<AniolMarti_> Us ho faré saber per les llistes
<rafael_carreras> es veu que has de fer logout del wiki i tornar a loguejar
<aniolgarcia> jo també ho he sol·licitat, si m'aproven també ho provaré
<rafael_carreras> gràcies aniols
<AniolMarti_> Caram
<AniolMarti_> La wiki em dóna un error 500
<rafael_carreras> a mi no, aniolgarcia a tu també?
<AniolMarti_> Potser és per culpa d'internet que em fa un timeout
<aniolgarcia> no, a mi tampoc
<wagafo> Jo també ho he sol·licitat
<wagafo> Jo també veig correctament la wiki
<AniolMarti_> Ara!
 * wagafo ha de matinar
<wagafo> Ja estem?
<rafael_carreras> vinga, tothom a dormir! :-)
<wagafo> Ja està la data de la festa?
<AniolMarti_> En teoria el 5 o el 12 de novembre
<AniolMarti_> Us ho confirmo per les llistes de seguida que ho sàpiga
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti_: molt bé
<wagafo> D'acord, bona nit!!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<AniolMarti_> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> au, bona nit!
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2017-09-06
<rafael_carreras> vaja, no hi ha ningú per la reunió :-(
<rafael_carreras> hola wagafo
<wagafo> Hola, tot bé?
<rafael_carreras> sí, i tu?
<wagafo> Bé, anyorant les vacances...
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que s'han oblidat de la reunió
<wagafo> Sí, per un cop en hem recordat tu i jo...
<wagafo> Ja està fixada la data de la festa?
<rafael_carreras> sí, el 18 de novembre
<wagafo> D'acord, i el lloc també oi? És per anunciar-lo al fòrum
<rafael_carreras> sí, a Deltebre, el lloc exacte surt al wiki
<wagafo> D'acord.
<rafael_carreras> uf, tinc molta son, milllor me'n vaig a dormir
<rafael_carreras> ja en parlarem
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<wagafo> Sí, endavant. Si de cas el tema no-jam ja el parlem per la llista, bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-09-03
<wagafo> Prova del pont IRC-Telegram
<wagafo> Una altra prova!
<wagafo> I una més!
<ubuntaires_teleg> Una prova
<wagafo> Segueixo provant el pont amb el grup de Telegram, ignoreu!
<wagafo> Provem, ignoreu!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Síp, ara provem cap a IRC
<wagafo> Funciona! Ara, per parlar amb mi mateix no cal aquest pont! Però ja el tenim...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Prova-ho ara si vols, l'he habilitat momentàniament mentre miro com fer perquè s'iniciï automàticament
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ara representa que el que escric ací apareix al canal IRC?
<wagafo> Et contesto des d'IRC: Sí, ha aparegut
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ok, gràcies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hola IRC ;)
<wagafo> És a dir, si algú vol participar a les reunions des del grup del Telegram, ara ho pot fer
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Perfecte!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Però això vol dir que tot el que es parli al canal IRC apareixerà també ací?
<wagafo> Correcte!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Hola Cubells a IRC, t'escric des del Telegram
<cubells> quin lio!
<cubells> ara no sé on estic... :)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo estic a tot arreu!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Funciona perfecte.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Sacte, això és el que penso, pot ser un embolic perquè es poden creuar converses... o potser no tant perquè ja passa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Aquesr és l'esperit hacker-ubuntaire
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí, ara m'estic barallant amb el famós systemd perquè s'iniciï automàticament
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> La pega és que potser converteix el grup de Telegram en un espai on també es puguin resoldre problemes amb Ubuntu, si és que hi ha dubtes al canal IRC
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> No sé, la idea mola molt i el fet que ho hagis aconseguit em sembla una passada @wagafo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Potser no està malament que si hi ha dubtes a l'IRC els podem veure, perquè normalment no hi ha ningú llegint i queden sense contestar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, però ara tindrem un registre que el telegram no és gaire bo per emmagatzemar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí @rcarreras, això també és un avantatge
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Això també, Walter
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Tècnicament, és una passada. Però jo també sospito que pot crear una sobrecàrrega de missatges al Telegram (ja ho anirem veient).
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Els dies de reunió sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Cal tenir les notificacions desactivades per aquest grup
<wagafo> Més proves, ignoreu
<pat> bona nit
<pat> desde Manresa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Hola pat, algun dubte ?
<pat> no, estic esperimentan , intentan veure si puc deixa win sense cap problema .
<pat> esbrinant i coneixent ubuntu.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @wagafo [Prova-ho ara si vols, l'he habilitat momentàniament mentre miro com fer perquè s …], Si vols el poso juntament amb el que avisa per les reunions i que s'engeguin junts
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Dons pat si et cal ajuda mira a hhtp://ubuntu.cat que hi ha molts recursos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @aniolm [Si vols el poso juntament amb el que avisa per les reunions i que s'engeguin jun …], En aquest cas s'ha de configurar tot al servidor  de caliu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @wagafo [En aquest cas s'ha de configurar tot al servidor  de caliu], El bot de les reunions crec que és al meu servidor i no a Caliu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Un truc per evitar-te problemes amb SystemD és posar una regla de @reboot al Crontab
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Doncs si vols posem tot al teu servidor, et comento en privat demà com ho he fet
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> 👍
#ubuntu-cat 2018-09-04
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @aniolm t'he enviat les instruccions per al pont al teu correu de Caiu.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @wagafo [@aniolm t'he enviat les instruccions per al pont al teu correu de Caiu.], Ho acabo de veure, m'ho miraré aquesta tarda
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> D'acord
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Hauries d'aturar el bot abans que m'hi posi, si no l'API de Telegram es queixarà
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> L'aturo ja, no perdrem res d'aquí a aquesta tarda.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> 👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @wagafo [L'aturo ja, no perdrem res d'aquí a aquesta tarda.], L'has aturat? He intentat engegar-lo i ha petat l'API.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí, està aturat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> `Error: ETELEGRAM: 409 Conflict: terminated by other getUpdates request; make sure that only one bot instance is running`
<AniolM> Prova des d'IRC
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Perfecte, sembla que funciona
<AniolM> Prova d'engegada
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> D'acord, ja s'engega amb el sistema
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Gràcies @aniolm, tot en ordre doncs
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> M'encanta quan parleu en sànscrit medieval ☺️☺️☺️☺️
#ubuntu-cat 2018-09-05
<AniolM> wagafo: els meus missatges els reps?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí, cap problema
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mecaguentot! Ara que m'havia acostumat a anar a dormir a les vuit...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Avui no podré venir (ja és habitual) perquè estic a la carretera, tornant a Lleida
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo soc fora es probable que no aribi
<wagafo> Ja sabeu que podeu llegir la reunió des del grup de Telegram (tu no, SiscoGarcia, que estàs conduint)
<wagafo> LLegir i intervindre, si voleu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [<wagafo> Ja sabeu que podeu llegir la reunió des del grup de Telegram (tu no, Si …], Ups, sort que m'ho has dit ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Estem acabant de sopar. Ja llegiré els logs
<giorgiograppa> bona nit, companys!
<wagafo> Bona nit, giorgiograppa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ui, què divertit veure-ho creuat!
<AniolM> Bon vespre a tots!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Ui, què divertit veure-ho creuat!], La veritat és que sí
<wagafo> Bona nit Aniols
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Però l'invent del Telegram em permet llegir-vos al bar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @SiscoGarcia [Però l'invent del Telegram em permet llegir-vos al bar], De manera fàcil, vull dir
<wagafo> Et diran que ets un maleducat, SiscoGarcia, si mires el mòbil tota l'estona
<cubells> hola
<wagafo> Bona nit cubells
<wagafo> Em sembla que avui és tema lliure, així que si algú té algun tema, endavant
<wagafo> Un tema: Volem fer una no-jam?
<giorgiograppa> on i quan, wagafo?
<wagafo> Jo al setembre ho tinc malament, però a partir de la primera setmana d'octubre podria.
<wagafo> Per llocs no hi ha problema perquè som pocs, és fàcil d'arreglar
<giorgiograppa> per mi, octubre també millor
<wagafo> Ho intentem per al dissabte 6 d'octubre?
<giorgiograppa> no coincideix amb cap pont?
<wagafo> El 6 d'octubre no, no?
<AniolM> D'entrada el 6 d'octubre em va bé
<aniolgarcia> A mi no em sona que sigui pont...
<wagafo> A València pot ser?
<giorgiograppa> Ah, el 9 d'octubre a  València, sí.
<cubells1> molts faran pont llarg...
<cubells1> vosaltres el feu dimarts
<cubells1> Per cert, igual pugem la dona i jo a la mani.
<wagafo> Això, tot i que per a la jam possiblement tampoc ningú no es desplaçarà des de València
<giorgiograppa> cubells1: a veure si ens trobem!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> A mi el 9 d'octubre no em va bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells1 [<cubells1> Per cert, igual pugem la dona i jo a la mani.], Perfecte!
<wagafo> Seria el 6 d'octubre SiscoGarcia
<cubells1> A veure. És la meua primera i no tinc ni idea.
<giorgiograppa> cubells1: jo encara no tinc clar si podré anar-hi, aquest cap de setmana he baixar a València.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [<wagafo> Seria el 6 d'octubre SiscoGarcia], Perdó, el dissabte 6 d'octubre és quan no em va bé
<cubells1> Si vens i vols podem fer-se una llet merengada. :) Off-topic: perdoneu
<wagafo> I el 13 d'octubre, com ho tenim?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Us deixo, torno a la carretera
<giorgiograppa> el 13, millor encara
<giorgiograppa> Sisco, bon viatge!
<wagafo> Doncs apuntem al dissabte 13 d'octubre
<giorgiograppa> També havíem dit d'estudiar si era factible / interessant fer alguna cosa virtual
<giorgiograppa> Amb aquesta idea, vaig obrir el compte d'ubuntaires de Sant Esteve de les Roures
<wagafo> Endavaat amb la cosa virtual, comente-m'ho!
<wagafo> Allò de la no-jam de moment ho deixem com a suggeriment i ho acabem de parlar a la llista
<giorgiograppa> ok.
<giorgiograppa> Jo havia pensat sondejar la gent de Sant Esteve de les Roures després de la Diada, a veure si hi havia interés.
<giorgiograppa> Ah, també podríem mirar si a Confederac.io hi ha persones o col·lectius que es vulguin acostar al PL.
<wagafo> Es tractaria de fixar una data i comprometre algunes activitats virtuals
<giorgiograppa> Sóc partidari d'esbrinar (1) possibles interessats i (2) temes en què s'interessen.
<wagafo> Em sembla una bona idea giorgiograppa
<giorgiograppa> Si a finals de setembre tenim aquestes informacions, ja podríem anar tancant les activitats i la data.
<wagafo> Podries recollir les idees i si hi ha interessats i idees, ho acabem de concretar a la propera reunió
<giorgiograppa> Calculo que finals d'octubre seria una possibilitat realista (sempre que hi hagi interès).
<giorgiograppa> Quan tenim la propera reunió? El primer d'octubre?
<wagafo> Pot solapar-se amb la festa del 18.10
<wagafo> Les reunions son sempre el primer dimecres de cada mes
<giorgiograppa> Mmmm... Transmetre alguna xarrada de la festa en streaming també podria estar bé.
<wagafo> Sí, això es podria fer fàcilment
<giorgiograppa> Doncs, mataríem dos ocells d'un tret :-)
<giorgiograppa> Data de la festa 18.10 ?
<wagafo> Si fem la no-jam podríem muntar el sistema de streaming
<giorgiograppa> M'agrada la idea.
<wagafo> He mirat la wiki i sembla que encara no tenim data per a la festa 18.10, però crec recordar que ja teníem lloc
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo no recordo que tinguem lloc
<wagafo> Doncs quedem així: 1) intentem muntar una no-jam el 13 d'octubre, i una de les feines serà muntar/provar l'streaming, 2) mires si hi ha interessats a Sant Esteve de ls Roures per assistir virtualment a alguna presentació de la festa 18.10
<wagafo> Doncs potser no el tenim, rcarreras, l'haurem de començar a mirar
<giorgiograppa> Em sembla bé.
<AniolM> No va aparèixer algú oferint lloc?
<AniolM> Com si em sonés
<wagafo> A mi també em sona
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hola nois
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Al wiki no ho posa, oi? Jo ho apunto tot allà perquè després no recordo res
<wagafo> Hola josepgallart
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Aixo del telegram genial
<wagafo> No, a la wiki no hi ha res rcarreras, ho acabo de mirar, encara no hi ha l'entrada per a la cosmic
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ostres, sí que anem malament
<wagafo> Bé, encara hi ha prou temps, rcarreras
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Tenim contacte i colaboradors per una futura festa (LTS) al Alguer
<wagafo> Això està molt bé josepgallart
<giorgiograppa> Ostres, josepgallart, això seria un «puntasso»!
<wagafo> Espero no perdre l'avió com em va passar a Palma!
<wagafo> Aleshores movem el tema de buscar lloc i fixar data per a la 18.10
<wagafo> Tampoc no passa res si la fem a finals d'octubre / inicis de novembre
<wagafo> Algun tema més?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> De fet, gairebé sempre la fem al novembre
<giorgiograppa> per part meva, no (tret animar-vos a entrar a Mastodont.cat si encara no ho heu fet).
<wagafo> Sí, hi ha hagut algunes que s'han fet ben entrat el novembre
<wagafo> Ho miraré giorgiograppa, encara no ho he fet
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si no tenim res mes...
<giorgiograppa> wagafo: crec que t'agradarà; i hem de donar exemple!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bonanit
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit a tothom!
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
<cubells1> au!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Molt bé, la connexió xat-telegram! 👏👏👏👏👏
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, bona nit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Nanit, acabo d'arribar a casa i m'he llegit els logos al Telegram... Em sembla molt bon invent!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Nanit, acabo d'arribar a casa i m'he llegit els logos al Telegram... Em sembla m …], Oi que sí, Sisco?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Molt!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-09-06
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> per si algú en te interès, tinc un copor que permet la compra de un PINEBOX
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-03
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://ateneucoopvor.us17.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=52c5ecaa6a95bc1bc0bcd536b&id=af999d0a3a
<giorgiograppa[m]> Ai va! Sembla, aquest mes, no m'han fet fora de Matrix per no haver-hi entrat en molt de temps...
<sisco[m]> > Ai va! Sembla, aquest mes, no m'han fet fora de Matrix per no haver-hi entrat en molt de temps...
<sisco[m]> Això sembla ;)
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-04
<giorgiograppa[m]> No sé vosaltres, però jo ja estic a punt per a la reunió. Que m'estic reunint a sobre, vaja.
<wagafo> L'edat...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @wagafo [<wagafo> L'edat...], Això serà.
<giorgiograppa> Present! Present! o/
<wagafo> Em sembla que de moment sols hi som tu i jo.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hola bona nit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> bon vespre
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bon vespre
<wagafo> Vinga, ja hi ha quòrum
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> bé, el primer punt, València la porta el vicent i segur que ho farà
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> quant a l'alguer, espero resposta del jaume, el nostre contacte
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> el perseguiré la setmana que ve a veure què hi diu
<giorgiograppa> Uooooo! València! Uoooooo! Vicent! Èxit organitzatiu i gastronòmic assegurat!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Fa una estona ma dit que no savia res
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> però no en sap res perquè no li han dit res o perquè no els hi ha dit res?
<giorgiograppa> rcarreras : què sabem d'aquesta persona? viu allà?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @rcarreras [però no en sap res perquè no li han dit res o perquè no els hi ha dit res?], Per que tu no li as dit res
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ostres, jo sí que li vaig dir al juliol
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> a veure si no tinc bé el correu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> demà ho tornaré a intentar
<wagafo> Sí, s'ha de planificar amb temps, és una moguda.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Esta a telegram
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> et vaig posar en còpia, josep
<giorgiograppa> i, a més, jo en conec u que està no para de pensar en coses per convertir-la en la major Ubuntu Party de la història.... 0:-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @rcarreras [demà ho tornaré a intentar], +34647804952
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> gràcies
<wagafo> Compte que el que escrivim aquí queda en els logs d'IRC i accesible en cerques per Internet, ho dic pel no. de telèfon
<giorgiograppa>  LDT AT
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> el segon punt és la propera festa 19.10 a Caldes de Montbui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> hauríem de cercar un lloc i anar omplint la graella
<giorgiograppa> JET NP
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Aquet divendres tinc reunio amb ex alumnes i gent de la universitat popular
<wagafo> Tenim una data fixada o suggerida?
<giorgiograppa> La de Vicent és també per a la 19.10 o per a la 20.04?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> El lloc espero  que sera el institut Manolo Hugue
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé
<wagafo> Perfecte!
<giorgiograppa> @josepgallart confiem plenament en tu per al tema intendència (va! que ja estàveu preocupats perquè encara no hi havia tret el tema)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> josep, ja et perseguiré per confirmar el lloc i mirar una data
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ok
<wagafo> A veure si hi ha sort i aconseguim ponents externs, últimament estem omplint la graella en gran part nosaltres
<giorgiograppa> @wagafo sí, i això fa un efecte molt pobre
<wagafo> El Paco Riviere ens deu una
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> @giorgiograppa [<giorgiograppa> La de Vicent és també per a la 19.10 o per a la 20.04?], és per la 20.04 LTS
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> doncs el tercer punt:tinc apuntat a les activitats que el 28 de setembre havíem quedat per fer una jornada de treball al tros del josep, això és veritat?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> O varem pasar al estiu
<giorgiograppa> Disculpeu, crec que m'he quedat sense connexió des de les 22.21
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ah, ja m'ho pensava
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Pero sempre sou benvinguts 😘
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> de tota manera, estaria bé fer una jornada de treball per treballa en el web i en el mapa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> què, hi ha ganes de treballar?
<giorgiograppa> trebaquè? que sí, home, que sí :-D
<wagafo> Ganes sí, pero al setembre estic molt complicat. M'aniria millor a inicis d'octubre.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> per mi, millor octubre també
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Al octubre tenim festa major a Caldes
<wagafo> Qué tal dissabte 5 d'octubre?
<giorgiograppa> 5O: +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí, em va bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Dependra del lloc
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> on quedem?
<giorgiograppa> fa un parell anys vam quedar al meu institut, a L'Arboç, crec que podria tornar a demanar-l'hi al director, pense que ho tindríem fàcil.
<wagafo> Quan ho podràs saber si hi podem anar?
<giorgiograppa> Demà li ho pregunte. Al ser tan al principi de curs, igual el pille a contrapeu, però em pense que ho tenim fàcil.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé, doncs ja perseguiré el giorgio per la no-jam
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> en principi, el 5 d'octubre
<wagafo> Excel·lent!
<giorgiograppa> jam vol dir pernil: no jam vol dir sense pernil?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí, ho sento
<giorgiograppa>  :_(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ham és pernil
<wagafo> No-Jam with Ham
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Jam és melmelada
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Per tant +1 al pernil
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @wagafo [<wagafo> No-Jam with Ham], A favor
<wagafo> Això ho publicitarem
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> doncs haurem de cercar pernil
<wagafo> Intendència!
<giorgiograppa> @aniol m'has salvat la vida! puc prescindir de la jam, però no del ham!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @giorgiograppa [<giorgiograppa> @aniol m'has salvat la vida! puc prescindir de la jam, però no d …], Per Nadal em fas arribar un pernil i en paus
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Sobre el 5: encara no sé si podré. Ja diré alguna cosa
<giorgiograppa> @wagafo no pateixes: en el moment que el director em diga que sí, m'hi pose amb aquest altre tema.
<giorgiograppa> @aniolm o dos, si són petits
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé, doncs ja hem treballat prou per avui, demà més.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Doncs apa, bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> bona nit
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Que diu el meu director que sí, però per temes burrocràtics ha de ser aprovat pel Conill Escolar i autoritzat per Serveis Territorials i no podria ser tan aviat: com us aniria el 9 de novembre?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Molt millor per mi!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> no em va malament, però se'ns ajunta una mica amb la festa. Clar que podem fer la festa més tard i llestos.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Una altra possibilitat seria trobar un altre lloc on es pogués fer a l'octubre i reservar el meu insti per a la No-Melmelada del març. Aneu dient la vostra.
<sisco[m]> > <ggrappa> Que diu el meu director que sí, però per temes burrocràtics ha de ser aprovat pel Conill Escolar i autoritzat per Serveis Territorials i no podria ser tan aviat: com us aniria el 9 de novembre?
<sisco[m]> Sí que és burrocràcia, sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @sisco[m] [<sisco[m]> Sí que és burrocràcia, sí], Ja us ho explicaré, ja...
<sisco[m]> Ok
